# a day in Cuba



## Flyman1 (Mar 30, 2013)

Always wanted to fish in Cuba...the bonefish were eager to eat...trying to upload pics...I'll get it...


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Just out of curiosity, what excuse did you use to get into Cuba?


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

Cuba allows missionaries.


----------



## Flyman1 (Mar 30, 2013)

Went on a religious visa...strategic sports inc...mixes baseball, flyfishing and missions....


----------



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

Flyman1 said:


> Went on a religious visa...strategic sports inc...mixes baseball, flyfishing and missions....


So you can't just tell them you came down to pick up some cigars, huh? :thumbup:

Can't wait to see the pictures.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Been visiting this thread repeatedly. I'm dying to see the pics


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Know a few guys that have been fishing down there. At least one of them got a nasty letter from the State Dept. The guy that set up the trip got much worse.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Just go to the Keys not much different than Cuba, Guantanamo anyway


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

South shore of Cuba is where I want to go.


----------



## Flyman1 (Mar 30, 2013)

Forgive me people...my phone will simply not download pics at the moment...BUT..I am still working on it...


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Just take stock photos and photoshop you in them with fish. Nobody will know any different


----------



## Flyman1 (Mar 30, 2013)

I think I've got it now...had to really downsize the photo...more to come...


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Looks just like the keys....right Ron?


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Sure does but theres no lobster traps around to get caught in a prop.


----------



## Flyman1 (Mar 30, 2013)

A few more


----------



## Flyman1 (Mar 30, 2013)

No other fisherman seen or heard...pristine flats...the bonefish were all tailing, and loved gotchas...


----------



## Flyman1 (Mar 30, 2013)

Havana, hotel Nacional, machine gun bunker....fish on!


----------



## Flyman1 (Mar 30, 2013)

The ditch was very interesting...was cut in the 1600's for getting coal..it's a 30 minute boat ride through a 400 year old ditch hand cut and dug through the mangroves...mosquitos were thick....
the flats went on for miles and miles...saw one airplane, and zero other boats....had legit shots at too many fish to count...had 2 big boys break off...8 weight couldn't stop em from making it to the mangroves...
going back next december...three day fishing trip...with three days on a mission trip...best fishing day on the flats I've ever had...the mission part of the trip was spectacular...the people were very open and eager to hear the gospel!


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Congrats to you Flyman. Nothing better than spreading the word of God, and being able to catch a few scales on the side!


----------



## Local Tails (Nov 27, 2014)

This thread is awesome!


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice to hear you found fish. I read a article about fishing there about 10 years ago and all the fish was being caught for food and the only bonefish found were in a freezer.


----------

